# NISSAN WINDOW EXPLODED !



## Wh Rogue 19 (May 24, 2021)

Hi , my wife returned home parked in the driveway with her 2019 Rogue and a half hour later the rear window exploded outward . There was glass all over the driveway with 2 large holes in the rear window . It was not a real hot day , no a/c was used prior to coming home and we always use the power lift gate function so it has never been slammed shut. There is 35000 km on it and is still under warranty. Spoke to the dealer where we bought it , they confirmed the warranty and spoke to Nissan Canada and told us it will not be covered. I then spoke to Nissan Canada had a nice lengthy conversation and they also said it will not be covered and I should go through my Insurance. I told them that we did nothing wrong to cause the situation and it should be covered. Why should I put this through the insurance and have a claim put against me which will cause my insurance premium to now go up. So I got a couple quotes from auto glass repair shops and it will cost me $375 plus tax for the repair & Nissan dealer wanted over $1000 to do the same repair adding insult to injury!
The auto glass repair shop that is doing the repair told me Nissan is no longer using auto glass made in North America and they are buying cheap glass from China which is half the thickness and quality . I am so very thankful no family member was standing near the vehicle when the glass exploded. I am now looking into switching manufactures as my family safety is of the upmost importance and apparently not all that important to Nissan !


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

TonyVan might know better than I do, but from the radial cracks around the lefthand hole, it looks like something hit the pane where the arrow is and then hot-day pressure inside the cabin blew it open. The cracks around the righthand hole all appear to be migration. You might want to see if any of the neighbor kids own bee-bee guns.


----------



## Wh Rogue 19 (May 24, 2021)

It was a warm day not hot day, in the 70s. There are no kids in the area and have lived here 25 years . The closest home from that direction is a kilometre away and all forest between us.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Just a suggestion, it's not impossible there was a flaw in the glass or an impact that happened on the road but didn't shatter until later. I'll just say it's very unusual, we see thousands of gen2 Rogues in and out of our dealership and I've never seen a rear pane shatter for no reason. I didn't mean your car was baking, either, sorry if it sounded that way. When a car shuts down on a sunny spring day there's always a bit of temperature rise and some positive cabin pressure that comes with it, so injured panes blowing out and not in aren't uncommon.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Interesting! I've seen cases a couple of cases where the rear window has shattered due to temperature differences (not the case in this one, obviously). Stress on the window can also cause it to shatter. Consumer Reports did an article regarding sunroofs doing the same thing and one of the things they mentioned is how some are being made with thinner glass to save weight. In the cases I saw, the glass usually shatters into a million little pieces, mainly due because they are tempered glass rather than laminated, like a windshield. I'm not surprised that they declined the warranty, as that's pretty typical in most of these exploding glass issues. I'm not saying it's right, but, just the way they usually handle it. I'm glad no one got hurt!


----------



## jkllang (Dec 5, 2021)

Wh Rogue 19 said:


> Hi , my wife returned home parked in the driveway with her 2019 Rogue and a half hour later the rear window exploded outward . There was glass all over the driveway with 2 large holes in the rear window . It was not a real hot day , no a/c was used prior to coming home and we always use the power lift gate function so it has never been slammed shut. There is 35000 km on it and is still under warranty. Spoke to the dealer where we bought it , they confirmed the warranty and spoke to Nissan Canada and told us it will not be covered. I then spoke to Nissan Canada had a nice lengthy conversation and they also said it will not be covered and I should go through my Insurance. I told them that we did nothing wrong to cause the situation and it should be covered. Why should I put this through the insurance and have a claim put against me which will cause my insurance premium to now go up. So I got a couple quotes from auto glass repair shops and it will cost me $375 plus tax for the repair & Nissan dealer wanted over $1000 to do the same repair adding insult to injury!
> The auto glass repair shop that is doing the repair told me Nissan is no longer using auto glass made in North America and they are buying cheap glass from China which is half the thickness and quality . I am so very thankful no family member was standing near the vehicle when the glass exploded. I am now looking into switching manufactures as my family safety is of the upmost importance and apparently not all that important to Nissan !


My window did the exact same thing on my 2021 Nissan Rogue last week. It looks identical with the two sides busted when it broke.


----------



## Micah123m (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow. Nissan is full of it. I got a brand new 2021 Nissan rogue. My window exploded too. I just got to work to days ago early. I'm the only person in the parking lot. I'm sitting in my driver and 15 minutes later boom. It blew up outward. Same as your picture. To small holes and the the middle just caved in. I'm so pissed off. Nissan says they want me to drop it off to do and investigation and take pictures. I said ok so that means I get a loaner car right. NOPE. I got to find my own rental car so they can investigate. Dumb ass company. So I borrowed the money from my boss to fix my car on tomorrow which would be December 13, 2021. I don't recommend Nissan to anyone. Worst car company ever. If any other people want to go against Nissan let me know. They should at least reimburse us the cost of the window. I'm calling Nissan corporate tomorrow to email my receipt and see if they will pay me back. It happened at the wrong time because Christmas is around the corner and I got a 3 year old son that loves toys. This will hurt his Christmas some this year.


----------



## Micah123m (Dec 12, 2021)

Micah123m said:


> Wow. Nissan is full of it. I got a brand new 2021 Nissan rogue. My window exploded too. I just got to work to days ago early. I'm the only person in the parking lot. I'm sitting in my driver and 15 minutes later boom. It blew up outward. Same as your picture. To small holes and the the middle just caved in. I'm so pissed off. Nissan says they want me to drop it off to do and investigation and take pictures. I said ok so that means I get a loaner car right. NOPE. I got to find my own rental car so they can investigate. Dumb ass company. So I borrowed the money from my boss to fix my car on tomorrow which would be December 13, 2021. I don't recommend Nissan to anyone. Worst car company ever. If any other people want to go against Nissan let me know. They should at least reimburse us the cost of the window. I'm calling Nissan corporate tomorrow to email my receipt and see if they will pay me back. It happened at the wrong time because Christmas is around the corner and I got a 3 year old son that loves toys. This will hurt his Christmas some this year.
> View attachment 8000


It will also cost me $470 tomorrow. My email is [email protected] if you guys and girls want to email me about this your windows exploding.


----------



## Micah123m (Dec 12, 2021)

2021 Nissan rogue. Window exploded outward. Please Nissan reimburse me and issue a recall.


----------



## Micah123m (Dec 12, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> TonyVan might know better than I do, but from the radial cracks around the lefthand hole, it looks like something hit the pane where the arrow is and then hot-day pressure inside the cabin blew it open. The cracks around the righthand hole all appear to be migration. You might want to see if any of the neighbor kids own bee-bee guns.
> 
> View attachment 7420


My Nissan started off just like that. Then it just caved in


----------



## Janiekins1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Happened to me today .. my 2021Rogue was parked in my driveway and without warning windows shattered ..what does Nissan say?


----------



## Micah123m (Dec 12, 2021)

Wow. Nissan needs to fix this issue. Dont call the dealership they won't help you with a rental or loaner car. If you have an extra car to drive then take it there. They want you to drop it off with no completion date. The best thing to do is pay for it out of pocket if you can and call Nissan corporate. I just sent my receipts in today to the email they sent me. Just reply after phone to get a case number first. Now I have to wait 4 days now for them to approve my refund. I found a company to come to the house and replace my glass today. It was $486. I'm also requesting Nissan corporate to get my trunk or the whole inside of car detailed to remove the extra glass from my truck's carpet and replace my son's car seat because I'm not sitting my son in that car seat. The check will come in the mail so no bank transfers. I need that money back. Soon I hope.


----------



## Janiekins1 (Dec 13, 2021)

Thanks for the advice. This was just so random and I knew there was no explanation that I could reason. I have already contacted my insurance company and will let them know this may not be random at all !! 
..and plan on contacting Nissan tomorrow to report issue


----------



## Micah123m (Dec 12, 2021)

Nissan corporate will not reimburse you the money. My case was closed yesterday. I recommend everyone use your warranty. It will pay for you window. The part is no loaner car will be provided. I paid out of pocket so I can get to work because I don't have a second car to use to drive. 
I filled a complaint on the nhtsa website. Please everyone go there and give them your Vin numbers so it can start the recall process.


----------



## Nymetals (12 mo ago)

This just happened to me while driving down the expressway in my 2021 Nissan Rouge, 10K miles. Sounded like a gun shot when it blew. And it was outward. Leads me to believe it was a material failure.


----------



## Dwbru (12 mo ago)

Wh Rogue 19 said:


> Hi , my wife returned home parked in the driveway with her 2019 Rogue and a half hour later the rear window exploded outward . There was glass all over the driveway with 2 large holes in the rear window . It was not a real hot day , no a/c was used prior to coming home and we always use the power lift gate function so it has never been slammed shut. There is 35000 km on it and is still under warranty. Spoke to the dealer where we bought it , they confirmed the warranty and spoke to Nissan Canada and told us it will not be covered. I then spoke to Nissan Canada had a nice lengthy conversation and they also said it will not be covered and I should go through my Insurance. I told them that we did nothing wrong to cause the situation and it should be covered. Why should I put this through the insurance and have a claim put against me which will cause my insurance premium to now go up. So I got a couple quotes from auto glass repair shops and it will cost me $375 plus tax for the repair & Nissan dealer wanted over $1000 to do the same repair adding insult to injury!
> The auto glass repair shop that is doing the repair told me Nissan is no longer using auto glass made in North America and they are buying cheap glass from China which is half the thickness and quality . I am so very thankful no family member was standing near the vehicle when the glass exploded. I am now looking into switching manufactures as my family safety is of the upmost importance and apparently not all that important to Nissan !


So today the same thing happened to me. My son and I were waiting in the car for the rest of the family. It was 20 degrees outside. I heard this loud thud and turned around to see the damage. I logged into my insurance and scheduled safelite through them. Safelite changed my appointment to their location even though I clicked my location. The appointment was supposed to be in 2 days. I called safelite to get it moved to my location. They moved the entire appointment 9 days out. I told them that’s not what I wanted. They couldn’t move it back to the original time.


----------



## Dwbru (12 mo ago)

Update: Nissan said they won’t cover under warranty and to use insurance. I smell a lawsuit.


----------



## KM Richards (11 mo ago)

They say tempered glass can do this sometimes, although it should be rare.
There stuff on the net about this. I guess it's like spontaneous combustion but with tempered glass instead of fire.

I went to sleep one night and right before dosing off into sleep I hear this loud crash - turns out, the tempered glass on one of the slider shower doors on the bathtub decided to blow.

I almost had to change my drawers!


----------



## Sf49168 (11 mo ago)

Hello. This just happened to my mother in laws 2021 Rogue. Not even 2400 miles on it. Pulled into garage , than bam. Blew outward. Dealership said it’s not covered under warranty


----------



## bab1980 (11 mo ago)

Wh Rogue 19 said:


> Hi , my wife returned home parked in the driveway with her 2019 Rogue and a half hour later the rear window exploded outward . There was glass all over the driveway with 2 large holes in the rear window . It was not a real hot day , no a/c was used prior to coming home and we always use the power lift gate function so it has never been slammed shut. There is 35000 km on it and is still under warranty. Spoke to the dealer where we bought it , they confirmed the warranty and spoke to Nissan Canada and told us it will not be covered. I then spoke to Nissan Canada had a nice lengthy conversation and they also said it will not be covered and I should go through my Insurance. I told them that we did nothing wrong to cause the situation and it should be covered. Why should I put this through the insurance and have a claim put against me which will cause my insurance premium to now go up. So I got a couple quotes from auto glass repair shops and it will cost me $375 plus tax for the repair & Nissan dealer wanted over $1000 to do the same repair adding insult to injury!
> The auto glass repair shop that is doing the repair told me Nissan is no longer using auto glass made in North America and they are buying cheap glass from China which is half the thickness and quality . I am so very thankful no family member was standing near the vehicle when the glass exploded. I am now looking into switching manufactures as my family safety is of the upmost importance and apparently not all that important to Nissan !


The exact same thing happened to me. I have a 2021 Nissan Rogue as a company car. I had just dropped my son off at the ice rink and went and parked the car. My mother and I sat in the car and talked for about ten minutes because we had time to kill before his hockey game started. As we were walking up to the ice rink, we heard a loud bang and I looked back and saw glass flying onto the pavement. We were about 50 yards or so away from the car and no one was near it and nothing came in contact with it. At first I thought someone had shot a bullet at my car. I had no idea what was going on and told my mother to stay back. Once I got up to the car, I saw two holes on each side of the rear windshield. I couldn't believe what I was seeing and thought that nobody would believe me. I immediately called my boss, the fleet company, roadside assistance and the insurance company. The insurance company passed me off to Safelite and they told me that the price to fix it was $999.00... The deductible for the insurance is $1,000 so that is a very convenient price for them and there was nothing else I could do. They also did not have the part and I had to wait for two weeks. I went to Lowe's and bought a 10 dollar thick clear plastic shower curtain and duct taped it on. It worked well because you could see through it and it was thick so it did not blow in the wind. My company had to pay the bill for this but it was still a gigantic pain in the butt. I still feel like people do not believe me when I tell them this story.


----------



## Rubyalexander74 (8 mo ago)

Just this morning my daughter and Son in-law we’re sitting at a red light and the back window of my 2021 Rogue shattered. It looks like what everyone describe (two holes on either side). They called the police thinking someone threw something at the car. They check everything and found nothing. There was no impact, no foreign object found. People around only heard the shattering of the glass and stated they saw nothing or no one..


----------



## JDWinkler (7 mo ago)

Wh Rogue 19 said:


> Hi , my wife returned home parked in the driveway with her 2019 Rogue and a half hour later the rear window exploded outward . There was glass all over the driveway with 2 large holes in the rear window . It was not a real hot day , no a/c was used prior to coming home and we always use the power lift gate function so it has never been slammed shut. There is 35000 km on it and is still under warranty. Spoke to the dealer where we bought it , they confirmed the warranty and spoke to Nissan Canada and told us it will not be covered. I then spoke to Nissan Canada had a nice lengthy conversation and they also said it will not be covered and I should go through my Insurance. I told them that we did nothing wrong to cause the situation and it should be covered. Why should I put this through the insurance and have a claim put against me which will cause my insurance premium to now go up. So I got a couple quotes from auto glass repair shops and it will cost me $375 plus tax for the repair & Nissan dealer wanted over $1000 to do the same repair adding insult to injury!
> The auto glass repair shop that is doing the repair told me Nissan is no longer using auto glass made in North America and they are buying cheap glass from China which is half the thickness and quality . I am so very thankful no family member was standing near the vehicle when the glass exploded. I am now looking into switching manufactures as my family safety is of the upmost importance and apparently not all that important to Nissan !


My 2021 Nissan Rogue did this today. It was in my garage, which is approximately the same temp as inside my vehicle. I sat my purse in the car and shut the door. That’s when it exploded.


----------



## lhayes (7 mo ago)

This very same thing happened to our 2021 Nissan Rogue on June 7th. Drove the vehicle out of the garage down the street- was at a stopped light and heard what I thought was a gunshot through my window and looked behind to see the damage. There was a parked vehicle in the same turn lane behind me as we were at a dead stop. He was just as surprised as I was with nothing but the glass exploding. For reference, garage temp was around 70, outside temperature high 50s. Nissan took care of the cost and replaced the window as it appears this is a VERY common thing now occurring. We were told our dealership has seen this a few times already over the last few months. Problem is, I asked them what the fix was or how I can be assured this won't happen again- they told me there was nothing they could say. Same materials, etc. Whether it is cheap tempered glass as others have noted or installed with too much pressure/framing. With a small toddler and another child on the way who are the primary backseat riders of my vehicle this is absolutely unacceptable and my families safety is at the top of the scale. Luckily at the time of this experience I was the only one in the vehicle but we located plenty of glass that made its way into the second row/trunk and fell outward as well. The fact this could've hit my child in the face OR ANYONE sends me into fury. This should be a mandatory recall on all of these vehicles. We are now trying to get lawyers involved to recoup our money on our vehicle and walk the heck away from Nissan.


----------



## Pboolos (4 mo ago)

I have a 2013 Nissan Pathfinder (owned for 4 years) and my rear window shattered while in my carport (not in sun) in the middle of the day. Assumed it was a rock from neighbors lawn crew. They paid to replace the window. Looked great, but overnight after having it in my carport, it shattered again!! The comparison of the window is almost identical. I work from home with window looking out near the carport AND I have three motion cameras in carport and above carport & front of house. No movement overnight, no alarm and my alert dogs heard nothing. See attached pictures, f.








First happened Wednesday, middle of the day, cool weather, little humidity. Second happened overnight after being replaced Thursday, same weather. Both times SUV was parked in my carport.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The new one can't have broken from stress, the bedding wouldn't even have set up yet. Sounds like someone is messing with you. Have you looked around for BB's?


----------



## Pboolos (4 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> The new one can't have broken from stress, the bedding wouldn't even have set up yet. Sounds like someone is messing with you. Have you looked around for BB's?


I live on dead end, no kids, mostly retirees. If anyone got close enough for a BB gun to do any damage, 1, 2 or 3 of my cameras would have picked it up. I look out my window while working and didn't see or hear anything on the first occurance


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Then I'd get with the glass guy. Like I said, the gasket on that replacement pane wouldn't have even set up fully. Stress would be impossible. So if it wasn't a malicious impact, the pane had to be flawed.


----------



## remanaz (10 mo ago)

Has this happened on any 2022's? I see posting dates well into 2022. If it does happen to mine I can at least point to this thread to show that it is a design flaw. I see one post saying that at least that dealership was aware of this being a defect that needs to be covered. Perhaps they worked to address this by a certain time frame for the 2022's. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## F83 (4 mo ago)

Same happens to my company car over last night while the cat was parked in my garage.
Very strange


----------



## Autumn1996 (4 mo ago)

remanaz said:


> Has this happened on any 2022's? I see posting dates well into 2022. If it does happen to mine I can at least point to this thread to show that it is a design flaw. I see one post saying that at least that dealership was aware of this being a defect that needs to be covered. Perhaps they worked to address this by a certain time frame for the 2022's. Crossing my fingers.


My rear window just shattered yesterday. I have a 2022 just purchase 6mo the ago. Looks exactly like the picture posted in the original thread.


----------



## Toby toad (3 mo ago)

I just bought a 2020 rouge just made first payment and was driving


----------



## Toby toad (3 mo ago)

Also there is another forum under Edmunds and this started with the rouges back in 2009! I say we need to start on Twitter or something corporate Nissan has been sweeping this under the rug for at least 12 years.. go read the other forum if you haven't!


----------



## Trindog01 (1 mo ago)

Autumn1996 said:


> My rear window just shattered yesterday. I have a 2022 just purchase 6mo the ago. Looks exactly like the picture posted in the original thread.


Same here 2022 pathfinder


----------



## Tarnished617 (22 d ago)

Hi! This happened to me yesterday!! I was just sitting in my car and literally thought someone shot at me. It was so scary. It’s at the dealer now and they pulled the “you’re the first one this happened to” and I already can tell they’re going to make me pay which is ridiculous. Thinking of calling Nissan corporate if possible and point them to this thread.


----------

